# Web Based Paramedic Course



## wanderingmedic (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know about some of the online Medic programs (e.g. nmetc[dot]com )?  I am a practicing EMT and am also a Nursing Student and would like to learn more about providing a higher level prehospital care, as well as be able to make ALS interventions prehospital.

There are also some AEMT courses that i found locally. What are your thoughts on AEMT's vs Medics?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

I was going to say something witty and sarcastic about searching for relevant posts before starting a new thread, but instead I'll just leave this link here for you...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29960


----------



## polisciaggie (Oct 3, 2012)

I've almost completed PERCOM's Paramedic course and took my Intermediate through them as well.  I would definitely recommend that program if you are looking for a web based course.  

There are a lot of other threads on this topic, so I'll let you read my thoughts on this type of program here. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=26577

If you do enroll in a Paramedic program just make sure they are Accredited through the CAAHEP, since after 12/31/12 graduation from an accredited program is a requirement to take the National Registry.  That being said, PERCOM is the only web based course that has that accreditation that I am aware of.


----------



## eequalsmcw2 (Oct 9, 2012)

POLISCIAGGIE - I'm thinking about doing their A-Z program (EMTB-P).  I work full time M-F, 8a-5p, but I've already taken EMT awhile back, along with some nursing classes.  If I wanted to finish in 12 months, how hard do you think it would be?  How much studying a day/wk?  Homework per day/wk?  Honestly, I'm not great with application questions, but I rock in clinicals.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## polisciaggie (Oct 9, 2012)

eequalsmcw2 said:


> POLISCIAGGIE - I'm thinking about doing their A-Z program (EMTB-P).  I work full time M-F, 8a-5p, but I've already taken EMT awhile back, along with some nursing classes.  If I wanted to finish in 12 months, how hard do you think it would be?  How much studying a day/wk?  Homework per day/wk?  Honestly, I'm not great with application questions, but I rock in clinicals.  Thanks for your help!



Very hard and probably on the verge of being impossible.  The Paramedic course alone has taken me almost a year and I already had my Intermediate.  Unfortunately, the majority of your homework assignments will be case studies and application based scenarios.  

Even if you were to finish up the program the likelihood that you would have a firm grasp on the concepts that are required to be an effective Paramedic.  Hopefully this hasn't discouraged you from doing the program but I just wanted to be truthful with you!


----------



## eequalsmcw2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, it is kind of disheartening, but the way I look at it is this: UT's EMT program is 7 wks long and their paramedic is 6.5 mo long. So approx 8.5 mo to complete. Yes, they don't include EMT-I but I believe that's kinda included in the Medic part. They go 8 hrs a day, 5 days a wk.  But I believe that with the knowledge I already have, it shouldn't take me 2 yrs to complete.  I am definitely interested to hear how their assignments are, quizzes and tests are, please!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 10, 2012)

*re*

I am really curious.  What is this online webinars first pass success rate for students sitting for NREMT testing?


----------



## krtemt (Oct 10, 2012)

The suggested time frame for Percom's A to Z program is 22 months. For EMT Basic is 6 months, with the EMT-Intermediate taking 9 months. The paramedic portion will take up the rest of the time. The suggested study rate for the emt course is 2.5 chapters a week. if you want pm me with your questions and I will answer them to the best of my knowledge or I will find out for you. 

BTW I am finishing up my EMT and starting my EMT Intermediate.


----------



## eequalsmcw2 (Oct 11, 2012)

krtemt said:


> The suggested time frame for Percom's A to Z program is 22 months. For EMT Basic is 6 months, with the EMT-Intermediate taking 9 months. The paramedic portion will take up the rest of the time. The suggested study rate for the emt course is 2.5 chapters a week. if you want pm me with your questions and I will answer them to the best of my knowledge or I will find out for you.
> 
> BTW I am finishing up my EMT and starting my EMT Intermediate.



That's odd because I've done EMTB before through a juco at it was only 1 sem, which was 4 months, twice a wk for 4 hrs a day. Even UTs EMTB course is 7 wks (so basically 2 months) and their paramedic prgm is 6.5 months = 8.5 months.

So KRTEMT, are those time frames you're stating what PERCOM says you must complete that prgm by to get credit?  I didn't see that on their website.

KRTEMT, you are attending PERCOM?  How do you like it?


----------



## krtemt (Oct 11, 2012)

Those time frames are the worst case scenario time frames, but that includes clinicals, skill sessions, and the didactic portion of the course.

The instructors are great. My AEMT/Paramedic instructor has been in EMS for over 27 years. He has co written a couple of articles with Kelly Grayson, his name is Gene Gandy. My EMT instructor was also very knowledgeable, she worked for an agency near my house and now is working in a clinic setting. 

The course work is relatively straight forward. Each chapter has a power point lesson, coupled with external links. Tie that in with the textbooks and you have a good foundation. The main exams are research exams, with the final exam being closed book and monitored through webex conference. For the EMT course you are going to have to do a 3 day skill session before you do your clinicals. For EMT-I you need to do two 2 day skill sessions followed by a two day exit session before you do clinicals. For the paramedic level I am not sure how many skill sessions you need to do. 

In my opinion the program offered by Percom Online is a great program for a full time worker who wants to get into EMS. Between the knowledge of the instructors, the helpfulness of the admin staff, and the work at your own pace format it is a great place to earn you certifications. 

The only downside is that they do not qualify for financial aid so you have to pay out your own pocket, but they have a payment plan for anything you need to do. For the A to Z program you are paying about 251 a month.


----------



## eequalsmcw2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks KRTEMT.  I will probably be starting soon, with their passing rate and the good things I've heard...


----------



## eequalsmcw2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Also, if someone knows how to get in contact with PERCOM besides the email address and phone num on their website, that'd be great.  I sent them an email yesterday to that autoinfo email address and haven't heard back yet.  I say "another email add" because I thought I read on one of these forums Jane's email address, but I can't find it now.  Thanks!


----------



## WESTY (Nov 13, 2012)

I am also looking at the Percom Paramedic course. I sent an email to the address on the site, but haven't heard back yet. Any idea when their next class begins?


----------



## WESTY (Nov 13, 2012)

Also wondering who I would contact at local hospitals or transport agencies to figure out clinicals and ride time. Is there a specific person at a hospital who figures all that stuff out? Want to try and make sure I have all that stuff squared away so I am not left hanging when I am done with the didactic portion.


----------



## polisciaggie (Nov 13, 2012)

WESTY said:


> I am also looking at the Percom Paramedic course. I sent an email to the address on the site, but haven't heard back yet. Any idea when their next class begins?



I believe they have been out of the office for the Texas EMS conference that ended today.  There really isn't a solid start date for class, I think you start whenever they process all of your paperwork.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought you can't do it online?


----------



## WESTY (Nov 13, 2012)

polisciaggie said:


> I believe they have been out of the office for the Texas EMS conference that ended today.  There really isn't a solid start date for class, I think you start whenever they process all of your paperwork.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 14, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> I thought you can't do it online?



And you thought wrong.  You still have to do live skills labs and clinicals.  So not everything is online.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Nov 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And you thought wrong.  You still have to do live skills labs and clinicals.  So not everything is online.



I guess so, but didn't the NREMT say that all new programs have to be in-person, traditional, etc? I saw they restrict C.E. to just 10 hours online. If so then how can someone do the book-work online?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> I guess so, but didn't the NREMT say that all new programs have to be in-person, traditional, etc? I saw they restrict C.E. to just 10 hours online. If so then how can someone do the book-work online?



Nope common misconception. Only real change is that Paramedic programs must be accredited which many online are. There are even live online CE course now.


----------

